# One year since being diagnosed



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

Well it's been 1 year now and what a roller coaster ride that was. I have to say I still have my ups and down days and thankfully I do feel better.

These last 12 months have been a journey and I have come to realise things like eating certain foods, before my thyroid problem, I drank heaps of alcohol, I guess I was an alcoholic, I didn't eat healthy, mainly lived on junk food, no fruits and vegies, I thought because of my age it was fine, boy was I wrong.

After being diagnosed with hyperthyroidism and get RAI treatment done and now I am hypothyroid, I have learnt so much amount myself and I am going through a process of healing not just physically, but both mentally and spiritually aswell, my body has gone through so much that it needs it rest and I don't see anything wrong with saying hey I'm not doing this today. I used to try to be superwoman, trying to make everyone else happy and doing 5 things at once, doing things and not expecting anything in return but then getting angry more angry at myself because I never said No to people. I felt like I was being taken for granted but all I needed to do was say No. I am now starting to do that. I also find that with a having a thyroid disease, is not a burden anymore and I actually see the light with having this. It taught me to wake up and say hey you need to do something and do it now.
I find eating healthy organic foods, and mainly gluten free help alot. I eat dairy but only if it's organic, I don't have any cake biscuits etc because that just makes me feel irritable.
I say no to people who rely on me to much because it's alright to have some me time.

Anyway thanks for reading my story, I hope by reading it you can find some hope in your journey aswell.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds like you've made remarkable progress in your healing process!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> Well it's been 1 year now and what a roller coaster ride that was. I have to say I still have my ups and down days and thankfully I do feel better.
> 
> These last 12 months have been a journey and I have come to realise things like eating certain foods, before my thyroid problem, I drank heaps of alcohol, I guess I was an alcoholic, I didn't eat healthy, mainly lived on junk food, no fruits and vegies, I thought because of my age it was fine, boy was I wrong.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful beautiful story!! You will also find you will be seeking out new friends who share your "new" interests. Life is a journey and only you can make sure it is a good one.

I am very proud of you. This has been life-altering for you and all to the good! I experienced the same in many ways. I definitely have new attitudes and new insights.

And I cleaned up my act also!! Whooooooooooooohoo!

It takes a special person to make lemonade out of lemons and I see that you are one of those persons!


----------

